# Three New figures for my layout.



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

My newest figures are version 2 of Aunty Joan, My cousin Jerry Sullivan, and an Old Codger I knew as a kid. 
All the figures fit ok on my 1:20.32 scale layout even though they are all for smaller scales. The first two Aunty Joan and Jerry are 1:22 scale. The old codger is 1:24 scale but works okay as a 4 foot 10 inch old man in 1:20.32 scale. 
Aunty Joan is about 5 foot 10 inches at 1:22 scale and around 5 foot 3 in 1:20.32 scale. Jerry can sit on a 3/4 inch high seat or 1/2 inch seat with no problem. I gotta say, painting the faces of Jerry and the old Codger was a bit of a challenge because of their size. I had to give up on doing convincing pupils and iris for the eyes, but they seem to work out okay.
Jerry was inspired by my older cousin Jerry Sullivan who used to protect me and my cousin Lyn from my oldest cousin who used to love to beat the TAR out of us. Usually Jerry got the raw end of the deal, being the younger and smaller of the two. But as they entered their teens Jerry started growing fast and it didn't take long before Doug (the oldest) was the under dog in the match. Even when Jerry was smaller he always gave Doug a good fight and exhausted the meaness out of him. This figure shows Jerry after one of those fights.
The old codger was an old guy that used to live down the street from me. He seemed like a dwarf next to my father and his whole wardrobe consisted of denim. He always had an angry grimace which hid a gentle more kindly nature. He sported a huge mustache which he called his "cookie duster" and always had time to fix a tire or kite in his little shop in their basement.
Aunty Joan is just a standing version of the previously released seated incarnation of Aunty Joan. I decided to paint her a newer dress to add a little variation to my layout.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting folks. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice work! Specially with those stories behind the figures. 
Eyes are hard to paint in this scale indeed (and I also tried it in 1:35 scale many times...) and not realistic looking eyes can screw up a further great looking figure. I think the "shady eyes" you made instead just looks good. 

Mmmm... I think I'll take the clay out of the closet one of these cold fall nights also, still have a figure to finish...


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, when the weather outside is frightful 
Makin figures is so delightful 
We've really no place to go 
Sculpt people 
Sculpt people 
Sculpt people


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice looking figures! 
Any chance on a hobo/bum, that can be added to 
standard/narrow gauge boxcars? Either sitting or standing? 
Since I had a train running last week, Mom decided that I need 
to add one, or more? hobos to my empty boxcars! At least if I run them with doors open! 
Thanks.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I got these two bumbs. I'm still working on the sitting versions of each.


----------

